# AFAS-Vendor Base Fee



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can anyone shed some light on AFAS's base vendor fee? I spoke with them today and was unclear as to when this is applicable. I understand what's covered under it but is it used in every initial or just with specific clients? Any information is very much appreciated.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Unless it is listed separately it is all going to be the same. Thats how most do it. Im 99% sure they are they pay the same for all their clients.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

AFAS will do nothing but screw you until you quit. You might as well take every penny you have to a strip club and have some fun. Either way you will end up broke the strip club will just be more fun.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

Ive been with fas or afas for a very long time, I really have less issues with them then I do with other company and the pay is a lot faster and now there more vendor friendly since they loss the big bulk of their work a few years ago.

but that's not what your asking.

the rehab work is good and they do not cut your bids but do sometimes make suggestion about the pricing and im good with that. They have different types of orders one is where you remove raw debris do capping lot of misc stuff those orders pay good. 

there flat fee are just that but we have been able to do something with them we haven't been able to do with any other company anymore which is get pre-count on debris before we start the work if it is over the cube amount for the flat fee. ( which for me is such a relief knowing what the job is paying so I can work labor correctly around the job )We have also been able to work with them on the flat fee even if it is within the guideline based on distance from property to dump, ability to get to the debris etc ... Idaho can get rural. 

Its funny with the national I do deal with afas is one of the easiest to deal with, even through the last time there qc person was down here I was able to see notes they wrote on our company from as far back as a few years ago such as I don't like this contractor and contractor is hard to deal with ... lol but I don't work for anyone's scorecard or to have a gold star by my name.

pm me if you have specific questions


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

idaho said:


> Ive been with fas or afas for a very long time, I really have less issues with them then I do with other company and the pay is a lot faster and now there more vendor friendly since they loss the big bulk of their work a few years ago.
> 
> but that's not what your asking.
> 
> ...


I have a specific question. What do you get per CYD?

Idaho is a pretty big state how much extra do they give you for those far away jobs?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I said it before and ill say it again.Everyone has there good and bad things to say about all of these nationals/Reginals.Lets just say it THEY ALL SUCK!I have been doing this for 6+ Years and i have my good and bad things to say about all of them.AFAS The only good thing i can tell you is that they pay every week by credit cards.There Prices are low as hell.But you can make some money on the bids.I Bid what i think its worth it,If it gets denied i don't do the work or have them to rebid it.One time they asked me to bid a tree removal mind you the tree was already down 40' Long 18'' Diameter,I placed a bid 475.They Denied My bid and asked me to rebid @ 3 cyd for a total of $90.00.I told them to **** off I am not gonna have 2 guys sit there for 2 hours,Chainsaw the tree for 90 bucks.Don't be afraid to say no i do it Everyday!I'm in business to make a profit not to pay for there Ferrari payments.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been too long for me to remember their pricing, and checking the files would only make me upset. Seems FAS used to set one price per cyd up to 20 cyds and then it dropped above that. I believe it varied per client. We never received distance money and we covered multiple states. Glad it works for Idaho; from my personal experience, they broke multiple laws and engaged in wire fraud.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

525 frst 30 cubes janit and yard up to 2 ft tall or snow removal. cyd after 30 at 19$ I have to pay the sales tax here so right out of the gate we are already down to 475 NOPE this was the beginning of the end for me. Dump fees and gas I was lucky not to go backwards. We have been paying 135 a ton at landfills recently. FAS did nt care that's all figured into your base fee was their response. This is why I chose to start denying work from them and whwen asked why I told them I was ill. When all the properties had sold or were no longer being maintained I told them GOOD BYE NO CHARGE BACKS or threats of such just a good clean severing of the slave and massah contract !


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> 525 frst 30 cubes janit and yard up to 2 ft tall or snow removal. cyd after 30 at 19$ I have to pay the sales tax here so right out of the gate we are already down to 475 NOPE this was the beginning of the end for me. Dump fees and gas I was lucky not to go backwards. We have been paying 135 a ton at landfills recently. FAS did nt care that's all figured into your base fee was their response. This is why I chose to start denying work from them and whwen asked why I told them I was ill. When all the properties had sold or were no longer being maintained I told them GOOD BYE NO CHARGE BACKS or threats of such just a good clean severing of the slave and massah contract !


funny I`m doing the same thing with Cypricks right now! just got the last of money owed to me. they keep calling and emailing wanting to know when I`ll be able to start taking work again. Never!


----------

